# Marine mechanic question to install transducer and wire properly



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I am looking for the former owner of Viking Marine in Canfield/also was working as a mechanic for Franks Marine near Bens in Deerfield, Ohio. I have my boat in storage but looking to do end of Feb and felt this was a good time to find him. Or if anyone knows of a person in the area that does misc motor repairs and in my case will wire up my combo unit to power and install a chirp transducer. Thanks for any input


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I guess no one knows him, I really liked him a lot and he did great work on my boat and engines. Does anyone have a suggestion of someone near Austintown who does transducer work on the side. Looking to have done late Feb or 1st week in March. I have one in mind and will message him after Jan 1. Merry Christmas to all, hope you have happiness and good health in 2018, Happy New Year to you all


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

youtube is your best friend... look for some videos on how to do it yourself. power and transducer are pretty easy to install.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Toughest part of installation is pulling the wires. You can always pull an existing wire with a string attached then use that string to pull everything back. You tube is good and may show you a better technique for pulling wire. Lots of transducer positioning right here on OGF.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> Toughest part of installation is pulling the wires. You can always pull an existing wire with a string attached then use that string to pull everything back. You tube is good and may show you a better technique for pulling wire. Lots of transducer positioning right here on OGF.


depends on the boat... also need to understand a little about DC electrical, electronics and wiring. Nothing more than a couple hours reading or a 30-min conversation with someone that has done before... Before installing a fully integrated multi-head redundant Simrad system in my 30' sportfish boat, I had only installed a simple downscan version Lowrance unit in my 18' fish-ski boat. it is really not that difficult.

As for pulling wires, the same fiberglass tape used in pulling house wires works or a variety of other techniques. my most difficult pull was through the hardtop on the sport fish. it had to go the length of the hardtop, do a 90-degree turn and then go the width of the hardtop. I used a piece of plain copper ground wire to push a string through so that I could pull the others.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Do a OGF search. Type in Boat Transducer Installation and positioning.. There is a lot to read for a multitude of installations. Transducer positioning is critical if you want to find fish a higher speeds like 20mph and faster.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> Do a OGF search. Type in Boat Transducer Installation and positioning.. There is a lot to read for a multitude of installations. Transducer positioning is critical if you want to find fish a higher speeds like 20mph and faster.


for the most part, you just want it to be in "clean" water. no prop wash, no bottom disturbances including lines of rivets if a riveted boat, etc... clean water coming off the back of the boat if a transom mount. same if through hull mount - nothing in front of the transducer - you want smooth water running over it.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

For pulling wires I like using the stainless steel core wire from the inside of old shift/throttle control cables. It's stiff enough to stay relatively straight but will make some fairly tight bends when needed. Be sure to leave a pull wire or small diameter rope in your hull for possible future needs. Mike


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I will see later in Feb what I will do.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

austjj said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, I will see later in Feb what I will do.


when you get to that point, give me a call if you want some additional tips. i can point you in the direction of stuff that helped me when i did mine.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Will do privateer for sure. Merry Christmas


----------

